# كيف تتخلص من الضغوط النفسية والعصبية؟



## $CinDrellA $ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف تتخلص من الضغوط النفسية والعصبية؟

د. عبير مبارك

تؤدي الضغوط والمشكلات الخارجية المحيطة بنا إلى تفاعل الجسم معها بشكل مؤذٍ، إذ تظهر على شكل غضب أو انفعالات عصبية أو كتمان داخلي أو اختناق نفسي. للتخلص من هذه المشكلات، يجب الوقوف على الأسباب أولا، ثم مساعدة الجسم والنفس على التخلص منها بخطوات بسيطة قد تحول دون اللجوء إلى الطبيب النفسي. 

ـ الاستلقاء على البطن حيث تلامس الجبهة الأرض مع وضع اليدين تحت الجبهة والتنفس بعمق وببطء لمدة خمس دقائق يساعد على إفراغ شحنة الغضب والتخلص من الانفعال العصبي الذي أصاب الجسم. 

ـ يؤدي الجلوس على مقعد مع وضع إحدى اليدين على منطقة الصدر والأخرى على منطقة البطن مع التنفس بعمق وببطء لمدة خمس دقائق إلى النتيجة نفسها، وللتأكد من فعالية التمرين لاحظ حركة اليد الموضوعة على البطن إن زادت حركتها عن تلك الموضوعة على منطقة الصدر، فهذا يعني أنك تتنفس بعمق. 

ـ إرخاء العضلات يساعد على التخلص من الآلام الجسدية والنفسية. حاول الجلوس في مكان هادئ أو الاستماع إلى موسيقى هادئة أو تخيل مناظر جميلة أو أصوات أشخاص ذوي مكانة لديك، فكل هذا يساعد على الارتخاء ويُخرِج الانفعال من الجسم.

ـ قد يستفيد بعض الأشخاص من التحدث إلى شخص قريب إلى القلب عن المشكلات والضغوط المؤثرة على النفس. وباستخدام طريقة «الفضفضة» يتم التخلص من 50%من المشكلة. 


ـ تحديد المشكلة ووضع حلول لها يريح النفس كثيرا، كما أن معرفة الأسباب وفرزها وإيجاد حل لكل سبب وكيفية التعامل معه، ينشط الجسم والنفس معا، لأن التعامل الإيجابي مع المشكلات يخفف من الضغط النفسي على عكس التعامل السلبي الذي يسهم في زيادة الضغط النفسي والجسدي. 

ـ وضع قائمة بالأشياء التي ينبغي عملها في اليوم، يساعد على ترتيب الحياة وتنظيمها، فالشعور بالتنظيم يوفر الكثير من الجهد والعبء اللازم لإنهاء هذه الأعمال، وبهذا يتخلص الشخص من أحد أهم بنود الضغوط الحياتية. 


ـ تجنب تناول النيكوتين والكافيين والكحول أو العقاقير المنشطة، التي تعمل على إثارة الأعصاب وفقدان الجسم قدرته على التحمل، فيصبح الشخص منفعلا وعصبيا لأتفه الأسباب.


ـ عدم النوم والراحة أكبر عدو للجسم، فحاول تناول قسط وافر من النوم يوميا. 


ـ اجعل كلمة «لا» من قاموس كلماتك اليومية، فاستخدام هذه الكلمة أحيانا يساعد على إراحة الأعصاب. 

ـ الجأ إلى روح الدعابة عند التعرض لأحد الضغوط، وقل «لا» للاستهزاء. 

ـ الهروب من المشكلات يزيد من حدتها، لذا حاول إيجاد الحل لها والتخلص منها بشكل صحيح. 

ـ خصص وقتا للترفيه ولممارسة الهوايات المحبوبة لقلبك على الأقل لمدة ساعة يوميا، فهذه الساعة تساعد كثيرا على إراحة النفس وصفاء المخ وإرخاء الجسم من كل المتاعب والضغوط المؤثرة سلبيا عليه. 


ـ استخدم النشاط الرياضي كوسيلة للتخلص من المشكلات والضغوط اليومية. عليك ممارسة الرياضة ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع لمدة 30 دقيقة، فالنشاط الرياضي لا يخفف التوتر أو يريح الذهن أو يقوي الجسم فقط، وإنما يمد الجسم بطاقة كبيرة وقوة احتمال على إنهاء المهام المطلوبة في أوقاتها المحددة. 


المصدر:
جريدة العرب الدولية


----------



## mr.hima (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكلة شد الاعصاب والتوتر مين فينا مبيتعرضش ليها 
موضوع هايل ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ـ استخدم النشاط الرياضي كوسيلة للتخلص من المشكلات والضغوط اليومية. عليك ممارسة الرياضة ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع لمدة 30 دقيقة، فالنشاط الرياضي لا يخفف التوتر أو يريح الذهن أو يقوي الجسم فقط، وإنما يمد الجسم بطاقة كبيرة وقوة احتمال على إنهاء المهام المطلوبة في أوقاتها المحددة. 



الرياضة تحل برأيي 60 بالمئة

اذا لم يكن اكثر

شكرا سندريلا للمعلومات والموضوع القيم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## maroo maroo (12 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع حلو اوى ومفيد جدا مرسى لتعبك
رررررربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااائع جدا الرب يباركك شكرا جدا​


----------



## youhnna (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااا سندريلا
على موضوعك المهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fouad78 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا يا سندريلا وجميع الحلول بسيطة وعملية

ولاز نضيف كمان اللجوء للإختصاصي في بعض الحالات المستصعية

ونحن مجتمعنا الشرقي مع الأسف لا يلجأ لهذا الحل

ميرسي الك والرب يبارك أعمالك​


----------



## راشي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا سندريلا ميرسي للمعلومات الجااااامدة دي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara A (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع وقيم*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى ياقمرى موضوع مفيدة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> مشكلة شد الاعصاب والتوتر مين فينا مبيتعرضش ليها
> موضوع هايل ​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ـ استخدم النشاط الرياضي كوسيلة للتخلص من المشكلات والضغوط اليومية. عليك ممارسة الرياضة ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع لمدة 30 دقيقة، فالنشاط الرياضي لا يخفف التوتر أو يريح الذهن أو يقوي الجسم فقط، وإنما يمد الجسم بطاقة كبيرة وقوة احتمال على إنهاء المهام المطلوبة في أوقاتها المحددة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتييير كليمو لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى ومفيد جدا مرسى لتعبك
> رررررربنا يباركك




*الاحلى هو مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا بالنسبه لى ممارسة الرياضه هو الحل الدائم للحاله دى 
ميررسى يا سندريلا على موضوعك الجميل والمميز*


----------



## twety (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*بجد رائع الموضوع يا احلى سندريلا*
*فعلا مفيد *
*وهحاول اعمل منه كام حاجه*

*ولو انى لما اكون متضايقه احب امشى لوحدى*
*نظام الاختصار عبادة بقى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع راااائع جدا الرب يباركك شكرا جدا​




ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ياسندريلا شكرا ليكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 نوفمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *شكراااااااااااا سندريلا
> على موضوعك المهم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا سندريللا بجد على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

الرب يبارك حياتك

مستنين المزيد​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> جميل جدا يا سندريلا وجميع الحلول بسيطة وعملية
> 
> ولاز نضيف كمان اللجوء للإختصاصي في بعض الحالات المستصعية
> 
> ...




ميرسى جداا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2010)

راشي قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا سندريلا ميرسي للمعلومات الجااااامدة دي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يناير 2010)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع رائع وقيم*
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------

